# Odobrenja postova novih članova



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

*Odobrenja postova*

Pozdrav novim korisnicima!  :cheers:

Izgleda da novo instalirane opcije za suzbijanje spama na forumu SkyscraperCity rade i više nego dobro, što uzrokuje automatsko moderiranje postova - forum ih jednostavno ne prikazuje dok ne dobe odobrenje od moderatora.

Dakle, ukoliko ste novi forumaš i odlučite se za slanje slika i druge multimedije, forum bi vas mogao prepoznati kao spam i blokirati vaše postove (događa se uglavnom korisnicima koji imaju do 10 postova), a vama će se mislim prikazati ovakva poruka:



SkyscraperCity said:


> Thanks for posting, your post needs to approved by a mod


Ne paničarite ako vam se to dogodi. 
Ono što morate napraviti jest poslati bilo kojem od 7 aktivna HR moderatora (*Rocky031, vozilo, Semper Fidelis, gorgoroth, ST_dasa, vkreso i ja*) privatnu poruku u kojoj navedete što ste poslali i na kojoj lokaciji (navedite thread).

Postove ćemo odobrit, a vi ćete dalje normalno moći koristiti forum.

Ugodno korištenje foruma, *MS™*.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

hm...odlučio sam ipak ostavit thread otvorenim, jer vidim da se ljudi srame javit na PM (čast izuzecima) 
dakle, tko god novi ima problema s gore navedenim, može i ovdje napisat zahtjev za odobrenje postova :cheers:


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Poštovani, 

vidim da vas ima dosta koji čekate na odobravanje postova i da vas ta činjenica dosta muči.

Primjećujem da isti post šaljete po nekoliko puta misleći da će ih forum sam odobriti i prihvatiti. Na vašu žalost neće 

Dovoljno je da postate samo jednom, jer mi moderatori vidimo svaki post koji je moderiran i zasjenjen, tako da je uistinu najlakše samo sve ostaviti kako je dok mi to ne odobrimo, ili poslati PM da vam je post moderiran.

Napominjem i ponavljam, to se događa samo korisnicima koji u svojim prvim postovima šalju *linkove (slike, video, thumbnailove itd)*.

Nemojte da vas to obeshrabri, prestat će kada prijeđete ukupan broj od 6 postova.

Nemojte se također ni sramiti što prije javiti kako bi vam rješili ovaj problem


----------



## KozminKontra (Nov 6, 2015)

Zasto ne mogu stavljat slike? Moram skupiti 10 postova jel ?


----------



## vozilo (Jun 15, 2013)

KozminKontra said:


> Zasto ne mogu stavljat slike? Moram skupiti 10 postova jel ?


Da odi lipo u fototeku i u tri dretve napisi super slike ili sl. i onda skupi ta tri posta.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

ne savjetujte to ljudima, jer će se svi ti početni postovi u tom slučaju obrisati.
ideja je da se počne diskutirati, a ne da se nabijaju postovi.

mislim da se svatko može strpit i napisat 10 konstruktivnih postova.


----------



## FredPerry (Aug 22, 2005)

A jako tesko je otici na forum gdje se ocjenjuju zgrade i lupit 10 ocjena


----------



## splitemoj (Mar 19, 2016)

Dobro da znam.


----------



## ZN (May 18, 2013)

Zašto ne mogu postavljati attachmente na postove, npr slike iz mobitela? Jednom jesam i sada više ne mogu? Nemam dozvolu??


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

To je jos uvijek u probnoj fazi, moguće da se opcija još ‘brusi’ i dorađuje


----------



## bubimir13 (May 31, 2013)

MasonicStage™ said:


> ne savjetujte to ljudima, jer će se svi ti početni postovi u tom slučaju obrisati.
> ideja je da se počne diskutirati, a ne da se nabijaju postovi.
> 
> mislim da se svatko može strpit i napisat 10 konstruktivnih postova.


Samo ne na Šank


----------



## male_stvari (Feb 14, 2020)

Šta bi sa ovih uvjetovanih 10 postova?
Vidim da je moguće i na prvi post okačiti više slika.


----------



## LUDI-OS (Jun 25, 2008)

Zašto ne vidim šank?

Lockdown i ovdje?


----------



## spoon444 (Jul 31, 2013)

LUDI-OS said:


> Zašto ne vidim šank?
> 
> Lockdown i ovdje?


A gdje si ti zapeo?


----------



## LUDI-OS (Jun 25, 2008)

U predvorju


----------



## LovingCare (Oct 3, 2019)

Pozdrav, ima li još itko problema s učitavanjem slika? Slike pojednih forumaša ne mogu vidjeti.


----------



## spoon444 (Jul 31, 2013)

LovingCare said:


> Pozdrav, ima li još itko problema s učitavanjem slika? Slike pojednih forumaša ne mogu vidjeti.


Koliko znam to je zbog toga sto su te slike sa twittera i slicno.
Znam da je tako bilo prije.
Meni isto bezveze da to ne mogu vidjeti, ali izgleda da je takva caka kad imas ad block i slicno.


----------

